# Is There A Woodworking TV Channel?



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 26, 2008)

Dad went and bought a tv the other day and I just wonder if there is some kind of woodworking or woodturning channel on there. I don't like to be on tv a lot I'd rather be golfing,playing basketball,turning pens,or just being outside but sometimes I need to do something in the evenings. Is there something?


----------



## Fred (Oct 26, 2008)

Jared, occasionally there are a few woodworking programs on the Do It Yourself channel and some on the other educational minded channels. Just watch the programming channel and see if you spot the New Yankee Woodshop (Norm hangs out there) and there are others as well. Most of these programs are for flat work and furniture makers. Ever so often the Discovery channel will have a blurb on pen making ... I do not find that blurb to be much at all for information.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed Roy Underhill and The Woodwright Shop on the PBS channel; but several years ago, the Dallas station dropped the show.  Hope it comes back; but I am not optomistic.  :frown::frown:


----------



## rherrell (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Randy 100% about Roy Underhill. The Woodwright's Shop is a North Carolina based show so I get it here every week and I LOVE IT!


----------



## chriselle (Oct 26, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Dad went and bought a tv the other day and I just wonder if there is some kind of woodworking or woodturning channel on there. I don't like to be on tv a lot I'd rather be golfing,playing basketball,turning pens,or just being outside but sometimes I need to do something in the evenings. Is there something?



Yes, there is SOMETHING!!!  English, Math, Chemistry, Biology, Social Studies, etc....

Hey, I AM a high school teacher.:wink:


----------



## DocStram (Oct 26, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Is there something?



Books, maybe?


----------



## Darley (Oct 26, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> Dad went and bought a tv the other day and I just wonder if there is some kind of woodworking or woodturning channel on there. I don't like to be on tv a lot I'd rather be golfing,playing basketball,turning pens,or just being outside but sometimes I need to do something in the evenings. Is there something?



Try this one as been set up 1 1/2 year ago watch once but to late for me ( because of time zone ) I know they did a lot of fine tune, don't know what is like now. HTH

The Woodworking Channel

reedsmith@thewoodworkingchannel.ccsend.com


----------



## Darley (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry forgot, here's the web site

http://tinyurl.com/6268ad


----------



## rherrell (Oct 26, 2008)

Give the kid a break! His dad JUST bought a TV. :wink:


----------



## DocStram (Oct 26, 2008)

Jared ....  I would love to find a woodworking channel also.  Unfortunately, I don't think it's going to happen.  Our best bet is to go online.

BTW,  you might want to try this site:

http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 26, 2008)

PBS & DIY Also David Marks with Woodworking  Normally Sat eve & night.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 26, 2008)

You could also watch the program with Norm who is also on This Old House.  DIY is a great channel to learn things.  David Marks has a program on DIY called Wood Works.  He is an amazing woodworker and his program is very informative.


----------

